# Few questions on hosting



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have some questions I need answered as Im not sure I found right info on google.
If I understood correctly, this is what I should do:
- find host provider and domain 
- set account and plan with them
- upload my website by FTP program

Is there anything else I must do except what I wrote?
How is protection of my website working? Do all hosts provide some sort of firewalls, antiviruses etc? Or I need to set some security measures myself?
Also, when Im uploading files for my website, is there and particular file hierarchy I need to adhere to - for example where my pictures go, html files, css etc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Unless you're getting a virtual private server or a dedicated server for hosting, the hosting company does all of the defensive work at the server level. The only security you need to worry about is in the coding of your website (if you accept dynamic user content in some way, or have a contact form mailer, etc.).

As for hierarchy, that depends on how your site is coded. Access to other materials is determined entirely by how the site is written. It is normal to use subdirectories to order material access, but the format should be determined in a manner to ease administration and site changes.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> Unless you're getting a virtual private server or a dedicated server for hosting, the hosting company does all of the defensive work at the server level. The only security you need to worry about is in the coding of your website (if you accept dynamic user content in some way, or have a contact form mailer, etc.).


Strong passwords and all word press updates installed & security holes patched on all plugins. I frequent a forum where Users complain about getting hacked all the time. So common you should plan to have your data compromised. For example, one thing I've read about is that when you have a class "C" account, you do not get a dedicated Server, but are sharing it with multiple other accounts, and if one of THOSE accounts get hacked, sometimes it jeapardizes everyone else on that server. Have a back-up strategy in place.

Most good hosts have most of what most people need ready to go within their Control Panel, for example you could run a Word Press install on BlueHost, and then install a theme, if you are setting up a site from scratch. Hostgator, and most other hosting companies will migrate your site from your old host to them as a courtesy.

You have the jist of what needs to be done. One thing I would recommend is to do some research before purchasing a domain name, as some of these cheap deals in the 1st year skyrocket on the second. I could rant on one particular company right now, but won't.

Same for hosting companies. Except in the other direction. I found out after over a year of using Hostgator and BlueHost, that Hostgator will allow unlimited number of sites for $10.00 month. BlueHost can be had for about half that. So, one site is one thing, multiple sites are another. Network Solutions is the worst and under no circumstances would I use them except perhaps if the site was making so much money that their 4X industry standard rate could be justified, as I have heard their technical sophistication is very high, and for a high-profit site that's something to think about. However, I've never had a stupid customer service tech from Hostgator either. They are so common (Time Warner, electric company, phone company, etc...) that I'm surprised every time I call Hostgator and they speak good english, and are intelligent.

I also think it's a good idea to have the domain name separate from the hosting company. Another thing to consider is domain name transfer costs and terms and conditions.

Okay, this time I WILL rant on Namecheap. The absolute worst. They lie, and tell you it takes 2 weeks to do the transfer, tell you you have to request the transfer X days in advance (lie), do not send you emails as a courtesy to remind you when domains expire, change your selection on Auto-renew from "off" to "on" and then bill your VISA $40.00 (4 times standard rate) for yearly renewal. Long story short, I got a human to transfer my domain name in less than 15 minutes, the day before it expired, and then I disputed the VISA charges against them, and won. I paid $10.00 for each domain name renewal at GoDaddy (supported SOPA, but still) instead of $40.00 each with NameCheap. Bunch of cheap, sleazy, lying crooks at NameCheap. Won't be surprised when they get some kind of class action lawsuit like what happened to Bank of America, for their fraudulent business practices.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Almost all hosting is shared servers. Dedicated and VPS accounts are clearly spelled out and much, much more expensive.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for replies.
I'm actually setting up my first website, so no migrating here. Ill probably take one of domestic host services with only a basic plan. And also I intend to have my own domain name and not some with "XYZ.hostdomain.com".
What did you mean about securing my site from my side by coding? What should I use in my coding and what not?
About the hierarchy of folders, I can put "images" and other folders wherever I want inside root folder?

Thanks all


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> And also I intend to have my own domain name and not some with "XYZ.hostdomain.com".
> What did you mean about securing my site from my side by coding? What should I use in my coding and what not? About the hierarchy of folders, I can put "images" and other folders wherever I want inside root folder?


Most sites use a CMS (content management system) like wordpress or joomla. Most of my experience is with the most popular, word press. I have very little experience with custom-created sites and will not be of much help with that. I didn't understand the part about "xyz.hostdomain.com". It sounds like you are referring to a sub-domain. For me, it goes without saying that a person would own the domain, as you would otherwise have no power over your own site, like blogspot. GoDaddy, etc... have specials where you can register your own domain for $2.00 sometimes, so it makes no sense to put time into a site that you do not have 100% power & control over.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

In regard to securing your site, that's a topic of the scale books are written about.

If you're not using a dynamic coding language like PHP or Python, there's not as much to worry about. If you are, hire someone reputable to do the coding. If you're going to use a CMS like WordPress, make sure you regularly install their security updates. Popular CMS packages are regularly targeted by people with ill intent, but there are also lots of people working around the world to secure them.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

@the janitor - sorry I wasn't clearer with m statement, I meant that since I'll make my own site I will buy my own domain and not use someone's else.

@fjandr - I did all the coding in html/css so no php or any other codings. That should be ok for me?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

@ the janitor - bluehost and hostgater are owned by the same company -- EIG

@natsuke

it is as easy as uploading your pages via ftp. just make sure you have all links in the pages direct to the proper pages. once you do it, you would be wondering why you were worrying about it. you will make mistakes but that is all part of the fun of doing your first website. 

I do agree about purchasing your domain name at godaddy or some other registor - even if the host will get it for you for free. This way if you have problems with your host, you will not have to worry about them keeping your domain name.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Your site will be much more secure that way, though there are always tradeoffs between security and efficiency using static code in many cases. More than likely you'll be fine.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks very much guys, this helped me alot. Hope I can get it running in few weeks when I finish everything


----------

